# MAC OS X Database Design Tool



## drsmartman (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I was just looking for a product reccommendation...Specifically, a database design tool that allows for diagramming. Open-source or cheap is preferable...Working in a MySQL and PostgreSQL environment. I've tried some myself, but I haven't been able to find many with the diagramming/relationship functionality.

Many thanks!


----------



## btoneill (Jan 9, 2004)

Take a look at OmniGraffle/OmniGraffle Pro (http://www.omnigroup.com). It's a great diagramming tool, and on their site they have stencils for use when doing MySQL design. 

Brian


----------



## drsmartman (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks alot. I just started checking it out, but it looks to be just what I wanted for documentation purposes.


----------

